
Guessing What Is Going To Kill Me, Pt. 2 - gcheong
http://jeff-vogel.blogspot.com/2009/05/guessing-what-is-going-to-kill-me-pt-2.html
======
stcredzero
"Guessing what's going to kill me" might be an exercise for finding new
markets. He cites netbooks as a potential problem, since many of them can't
run even with his already very low minimum requirements. But that strikes me
as a New Market opportunity! Appealing games tailored to netbooks, but without
some disadvantages of Flash games could be a good seller. (For one thing,
being able to run them while on the plane might be a good selling point.)

~~~
JabavuAdams
The problem is, for these single-developer shops, the work has to be fun. If
you have to start making games you don't like, you might as well go get a job
working for someone else.

It's funny, the way to run a successful business is to be insanely good at
giving customers what they want. OTOH that means you're working for them now.

A lot of indie game developers are more like artists. They want to make what
they themselves like. Luckily, a few of them can find a middle ground doing
what they like (mostly), and satisfying customers.

~~~
stcredzero
I don't see how tailoring product to netbooks is anti-fun. You can see it as a
challenge. You could find a way to express the same information, but in a
graphically minimal way.

~~~
JabavuAdams
I'm not saying it can't be fun. It's just not my cup of tea. Therefore I don't
want to do it. Therefore I'll suck at a business model that depends on doing
it.

